# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Texas's 36th congressional district

## MichaelDavis

This is the Congressional district that Stockman vacated to run for the U.S. Senate. Do we have a candidate here? There are twelve candidates filed in the state's only open Congressional district. None of them have held major office. Seven of them have already lost Congressional or state legislative elections. This is very winnable for us because there is no clear front-runner. The primary election is March 4th and the runoff is May 27th.

*Listed in alphabetical order, the Republican candidates are:

*
*John Amdar* - Amdar is an Houston attorney. He is also a Councilman in Nassau Bay, a small city that is part of the Clear Lake suburbs. Amdur filed during the normal filing period.  
*Brian Babin* - Babin not only has run for congress before, he has been the Republican nominee before. It was all the way back in 1996 when Rep. Charlie Wilson (D) retired from Congressl Babin lost by 52% - 46% to Jim Turner (D). Babin tried again in 1998 but, by a larger margin, lost the rematch. A dentist by profession, Babin was previously elected Mayor of the East Texas city, Woodville. Babin filed *after* the original filing period.  
*Doug Centilli* - Centilli is getting some early buzz because of his current political connections. He was one of the lucky few to get an advance notice of Stockman's pending withdrawal and filed before the original deadline. Cenitlli is the former Chief of Staff for Congressman Kevin Brady (R) of the neighboring 8th congressional district.  
*Jim Engstrand* - Jim Engstand is an Army Reserve Officer, Farmer, and Iraq War Veteran. He previously ran for CD-36 in 2012 where he got 9.39% for a distant 4th place. Engstrand filed *after* the original filing period.  
*Phil Fitzgerald* - Ex-Liberty County Judge Fitzgerald avoided an indictment in the past, even though the feds said further investigation was necessary. He's a construction contractor by trade. Fitzgerald filed during the normal filing period.  
*Pat Kasprzak* - "Some Dude" Kasprzak is a teacher. Kasprzak filed *after* the original filing period.  
*John Manlove* - The former Mayor of Pasadena ran for congress in 2008 for CD-22 and did not even make it to the run-off; losing to Pete Olson and Shelly Sekulla-Gibbs. Manlove got 15% in 2008. Manlove currently sits on the Board of Trustees for the Port of Galveston. Manlove filed *after* the original filing period.  
*Chuck Meyer* - Another congressional reject, Meyer ran for CD-36 in 2012 where he earned 3.96% of the vote, good enough for 6th place. Meyer is an attorney. Meyer filed during the normal filing period.  
*Kim Morrell* - Morrell is another 2012 CD-36 loser; he earned 3.54% last cycle, 7th place overall. He is a former Seabrook City Councilman, a suburb of Clear Lake. Morrell filed during the normal filing period. 
 *Dave Norman* - Not every failed candidate has run for congress in the past. Insurance Agent Dave Norman ran against Larry Taylor in the Republican primary for Senate District 11 in 2012; he earned 25.25% against the sitting State Representative. Norman filed during the normal filing period.  
*Robin Riley* - Morell may be a former Seabrook councilman, but Riley is the former Mayor of the Harris County suburb. Seabrook had just under 12,000 voters as of the 2010 census. I reccomend visiting and going to Tookie's Hamburgers if you get the chance to visit; get a Squealer, some onion rings, and a cherry coke. Anyways, Riley filed *after* the original filing period.  
*Ben Streusand* - Streusand is among the most interesting candidates running. He ran for congress in 2004 for the newly redistricted CD-10, but unlike other congressional rejects he finished in first place in the eight way Republican primary with 28.15%. He went on to lose to Mike McCaul in the runoff. One can only assume Streusand has moved in the last ten years since CD-10 and CD-36 are anchored on opposite ends of Harris County. Streusand is the head of the conservative activist group Americans for Prosperity and will come with plenty of money. _Watch this guy._ Streusand filed *after* the original filing period.

----------


## compromise

Centilli is purportedly the establishment candidate.
Engstrand has the support of the Liberty County Tea Party, Babin has the support of the Orange County Tea Party.
Meyer is known to be quite rhetorically extreme.

----------


## TaftFan

In a coordinated move, Norman filed for the House right when Stockman filed for Senate. So basically Stockman wants Norman to win.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> In a coordinated move, Norman filed for the House right when Stockman filed for Senate. So basically Stockman wants Norman to win.


I read that Norman's wife works for Stockman. Norman's previous electoral losses may hurt him. He has lost two State House races and the Republican nomination for the State Senate. Hopefully we can find someone to support before the primary. We can always choose the better candidate in the runoff.

----------


## MichaelDavis

Keep looking?

Which sitting U.S. Representative do you agree with most?

----------


## compromise

> Keep looking?
> 
> Which sitting U.S. Representative do you agree with most?


The RLC are currently doing candidate surveys in the district. I think we need to wait for the results to come through for that before backing any individual candidate.

----------


## MichaelDavis

*Which sitting U.S. Representative do you agree with most?*

----------


## compromise

RLC surveys: https://www.dropbox.com/s/q5ogvdq1ao...36_Surveys.zip

Summary:
Engstrand is good on civil liberties, mixed on foreign policy, bad on the War on Drugs.
Babin is good on civil liberties, mixed on foreign policy, bad on the War on Drugs.
Meyer is good on civil liberties, mixed on foreign policy, mixed on the War on Drugs (says he'd thereotically be for decriminalizing marijuana on the state level but opposes the Ending Federal Marijuana Prohibition Act.

Norman is currently filling out his survey, I'll post it when it's available.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> RLC surveys: https://www.dropbox.com/s/q5ogvdq1ao...36_Surveys.zip
> 
> Summary:
> Engstrand is good on civil liberties, mixed on foreign policy, bad on the War on Drugs.
> Babin is good on civil liberties, mixed on foreign policy, bad on the War on Drugs.
> Meyer is good on civil liberties, mixed on foreign policy, mixed on the War on Drugs (says he'd thereotically be for decriminalizing marijuana on the state level but opposes the Ending Federal Marijuana Prohibition Act.
> 
> Norman is currently filling out his survey, I'll post it when it's available.


I don't see a survey from Meyer. Do you mean Kasprzak?

----------


## compromise

> I don't see a survey from Meyer. Do you mean Kasprzak?


There should be 4 surveys in there.

Karprzak, as she supports the Patriot Act, is weaker on civil liberties than the main 3 'conservative' candidates and isn't herself regarded as a strong/electable candidate.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> There should be 4 surveys in there.
> 
> Karprzak, as she supports the Patriot Act, is weaker on civil liberties than the main 3 'conservative' candidates and isn't herself regarded as a strong/electable candidate.


Meyer sounds the best of those four.

Which sitting U.S. Representative do you agree with most?

----------


## devil21

This is what Liberty supporters should be watching to determine the best Liberty candidate for TX36.  Assuming there is one....they all look like status quo types to me and most don't even have websites, much less issues statements.

Ben Swann Texas RLC TX36 Forum Jan 17: 
http://www.lotrhouston.org/events/li...ith-ben-swann/
https://www.facebook.com/events/174637292727420

If any TX36 House candidates show up for this forum, they are the ones to support.  Norman's shout to Massie is promising but he should work to attend this forum if he's serious.

----------


## MichaelDavis

Question 1: Which sitting U.S. Representative do you agree with most?
Question 2: Why did you endorse Stephen Takach over Steve Stockman in the runoff?



Meyer endorsed Takach, even though Stockman was endorsed by the Republican Liberty Caucus.

----------


## devil21

Speaking of Swann's forum in Houston, can someone ask if there are any House candidates confirmed to attend as speaker or guest and post the reply here?  I don't use fb so can't ask myself.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

I'd be pretty happy with Norman or Meyer.  I'd project them to be both at around Stockman's level.  The rest, not so much - when they start bringing up Bachmann they completely lose my potential support.

----------


## MichaelDavis

RLC endorses Chuck Meyer: http://rlcofcd36.weebly.com/1/post/2...engstrand.html

I'm pretty pissed this is how this worked out. Meyer ran for Congress last year and raised a whopping $1,100 in total funds, $100 of which came from individual contributions. He received only 4% of the vote. During the runoff between Steve Stockman (who was endorsed by the RLC) and Stephen Takach (an establishment hack), Meyer endorsed Takach. Stockman has all but endorsed Norman, another liberty candidate who is much more likely to win. My fear is Meyer and Norman split the liberty vote enough where neither make it into the runoff.




> RLC surveys: https://www.dropbox.com/s/q5ogvdq1ao...36_Surveys.zip
> 
> Summary:
> Engstrand is good on civil liberties, mixed on foreign policy, bad on the War on Drugs.
> Babin is good on civil liberties, mixed on foreign policy, bad on the War on Drugs.
> Meyer is good on civil liberties, mixed on foreign policy, mixed on the War on Drugs (says he'd thereotically be for decriminalizing marijuana on the state level but opposes the Ending Federal Marijuana Prohibition Act.
> 
> Norman is currently filling out his survey, I'll post it when it's available.


Do you have Norman's survey? I would like to see his views.

----------


## compromise

> RLC endorses Chuck Meyer: http://rlcofcd36.weebly.com/1/post/2...engstrand.html
> 
> I'm pretty pissed this is how this worked out. Meyer ran for Congress last year and raised a whopping $1,100 in total funds, $100 of which came from individual contributions. He received only 4% of the vote. During the runoff between Steve Stockman (who was endorsed by the RLC) and Stephen Takach (an establishment hack), Meyer endorsed Takach. Stockman has all but endorsed Norman, another liberty candidate who is much more likely to win. My fear is Meyer and Norman split the liberty vote enough where neither make it into the runoff.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have Norman's survey? I would like to see his views.


Thanks for reminding me, the District 36 RLC have received his survey but haven't made it public. I'll post it here if I can find it.

----------


## compromise

Got it!

Download here if you want the surveys for Fitzgerald, Manlove and Norman:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/t48lwrcgzd...st_Surveys.zip

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Got it!
> 
> Download here if you want the surveys for Fitzgerald, Manlove and Norman:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/t48lwrcgzd...st_Surveys.zip


Norman sounds perfect. The RLC is a joke.

----------


## Keith0114

Hi there,

I am on the Board of the RLC CD36. So you will be informed, we debated over this process in some length. Our decision took many factors into consideration, like the candidates backgrounds, their surveys, and personal interactions with each of the candidates.

If you read the press release and Chuck's survey, Chuck is a liberty leaning candidate.  Further, every one on the Board has had several personal conversations with Chuck and he's always sought out our opinions on issues. He was the most active in all grassroots functions ALL over the district, not just where he resides.

Now, to say we are a joke, I respectfully ask that you reconsider.  Our Board is the most active grassroots organization throughout the whole district.  The Board's credentials, and that of our President, Jeff LeBlanc, speak for themselves. Further, we are running precinct chairs in several counties and have at least one GOP County Chair running without an incumbent (Polk County) and another in a contested race that we are working hard to win (Liberty County).  We also are fully supporting a Texas House candidate that we believe can unseat an awful, establishment incumbent in John Otto.

We do like to joke a lot, but we have worked hard to garner respect throughout the District. It hasn't gone unnoticed.

A quick word on Norman. His survey was really good. But he is a last minute guy who just jumped in and we have no idea who this man is, or what he really stands for. We don't take this task lightly.  Which is why we did approve of him (and the Colonel) as liberty candidates.

If you have any further questions, please contact me, I would love to chat with you.

- Keith Strahan
akstrahan at gmail.com

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Hi there,
> 
> I am on the Board of the RLC CD36. So you will be informed, we debated over this process in some length. Our decision took many factors into consideration, like the candidates backgrounds, their surveys, and personal interactions with each of the candidates.
> 
> If you read the press release and Chuck's survey, Chuck is a liberty leaning candidate.  Further, every one on the Board has had several personal conversations with Chuck and he's always sought out our opinions on issues. He was the most active in all grassroots functions ALL over the district, not just where he resides.
> 
> Now, to say we are a joke, I respectfully ask that you reconsider.  Our Board is the most active grassroots organization throughout the whole district.  The Board's credentials, and that of our President, Jeff LeBlanc, speak for themselves. Further, we are running precinct chairs in several counties and have at least one GOP County Chair running without an incumbent (Polk County) and another in a contested race that we are working hard to win (Liberty County).  We also are fully supporting a Texas House candidate that we believe can unseat an awful, establishment incumbent in John Otto.
> 
> We do like to joke a lot, but we have worked hard to garner respect throughout the District. It hasn't gone unnoticed.
> ...


You're really considering the wrong things in your endorsements. You chose a guy who in 2012: raised a whopping $100 from individual contributions, wasn't a Republican until he ran for Congress, endorsed Takach over RLC-endorsed Stockman. The two things I care about when I support a candidate: Their views and their ability to win. I, nor any other libertarian Republican, care if the candidates go to your stupid events. If Norman (who had the better survey) misses the runoff because of Meyer, it's your fault.

P.S. I will consider Engstrand a liberty candidate when Hell freezes over.

----------


## Keith0114

> You're really considering the wrong things in your endorsements. You chose a guy who in 2012: raised a whopping $100 from individual contributions, wasn't a Republican until he ran for Congress, endorsed Takach over RLC-endorsed Stockman. The two things I care about when I support a candidate: Their views and their ability to win. I, nor any other libertarian Republican, care if the candidates go to your stupid events. If Norman (who had the better survey) misses the runoff because of Meyer, it's your fault.
> 
> P.S. I will consider Engstrand a liberty candidate when Hell freezes over.


I appreciate your response. Let me see if I can address a few concerns. Though I'm certain you will not be appeased, I shall try. It should be noted that all of this is my own personal feelings and does not represent the collective Board, but we have discussed these issues in great length, so they won't be surprised by anything I say.

First, I talk to Chuck on a regular basis and he has personally asked me to help advise him on liberty issues. I'm sure you couldn't care less, but the conversations have been encouraging on a wide range of issues important to libertarians and find Chuck to be insightful and liberty leaning. Honestly, I don't care about 2012. But we can have a discussion of the theory on voting later, if you'd like. It's a discussion I quite like to have and enjoy hearing one's theories and ideas on the subject. Feel free to give me a ring any time. 

Further, I, personally, do not endorse Engstrand, but, if the Board does collectively, then that's fine with me. I'll defend their right to do so. And even defend your right to complain about it.

Moreover, we deeply care about our "stupid" events. We are in this community. We are working with these people. We are slowly and steadily building up a liberty movement among a people that are stuck in between Neoconservatism and "tea party" rhetoric. It's going to take some time in our area. More time than some endorsement of a candidate is going to rectify, and more time than even Stockman, in all his theatrics, could rectify.

Lastly, as to Norman. Norman's survey was good, I agree. However, he's mired by some local controversy stemming from his involvement with Mostyn, a local Democrat trial attorney. Also, I've never met the guy in my life and I've been very involved in the area the last two years (even though you don't care if they go to our stupid events). I don't back candidates because of something they solely write on paper. I'm from the district and care immensely about the cause for liberty among my people.

You seem very passionate about these things, so I would like to get your insight and opinion. Forum discussion sometimes come across very terse and rude, so I don't want to have any sort of miscommunication about the message each is trying to convey. You can send me a message and I'll give you my phone number, or add me on Facebook: Keith Strahan.

This is a long fight we have.

----------


## Bern

> ... The two things I care about when I support a candidate: Their views *and their ability to win.* ...


Ability to win can be related to personal issues (how they speak, present themselves in public, communicate ideas, etc.) and financial issues (which ultimately affects marketing, name recognition, etc.).

As I understand it, the RLC is putting in the work to research the personal issues.  I'm guessing they do a more thorough job of it than I do myself, so I appreciate their input on that end.

----------


## Jkl1195

> You're really considering the wrong things in your endorsements. You chose a guy who in 2012: raised a whopping $100 from individual contributions, wasn't a Republican until he ran for Congress, endorsed Takach over RLC-endorsed Stockman. The two things I care about when I support a candidate: Their views and their ability to win. I, nor any other libertarian Republican, care if the candidates go to your stupid events. If Norman (who had the better survey) misses the runoff because of Meyer, it's your fault.
> 
> P.S. I will consider Engstrand a liberty candidate when Hell freezes over.



Michael,

You are either not in the district or working with one of the gentlemen not chosen. Norman does have issues outside this piece of paper to overcome. In our personal questioning he could not speak to Liberty issues in the same manner his survey shows. Which leads us to believe he has assistance with it. It's quite easy to be perfect on paper. He also can't give very clear answers on money received in his last race by an attorney who now backs Battleground Texas. Which is the Democrat effort to turn Texas blue. So, you'll have to forgive us, but that raises serious questions. In the end, this is simply a local caucus suggestion. The State and the National both will issue official endorsements later. Also, you seem to forget we most certainly still gave Norman a Liberty Candidate status in that release.

----------


## TaftFan

Well, the RLC did endorse Stockman today.

----------


## gnuschler

Early voting starts in a couple of weeks ... between Norman and Meyer, who is most likely to make it to a run-off?  Who is the better funded candidate, sending mailers, putting up signs, running ads on radio/TV, etc.?

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Early voting starts in a couple of weeks ... between Norman and Meyer, who is most likely to make it to a run-off?  Who is the better funded candidate, sending mailers, putting up signs, running ads on radio/TV, etc.?


*Reasons to vote for Norman:
**Norman raised over $1 Million in his State Senate campaign
*Norman received six times as many votes in his State Senate campaign than Meyer's congressional campaign
*Norman has the support of Stockman
*Norman is an army veteran

*Reasons to vote against Meyer:*
*Meyer ran an atrocious write-in campaign in 2010, receiving only 28 votes
*Meyer raised only $100 in 2012.
*Meyer received less than 4% of the vote in 2012
*Meyer endorsed Stockman's establishment opponent, Stephen Takach, in the 2012 runoff

----------


## TPO_Hisself

Nominating the wrong person for the GOP could give CD36 to the Dems… and  Brian Babin IS the Wrong person!!  Since when did it ever make sense to  select a law BREAKER to be a law MAKER?   Has everyone forgotten Babin's FEC issues & fines back in 1996?   And the $25,000 he paid for his involvement in the campaign donation laundering scheme?   


Let's NOT make THAT mistake again!!

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Nominating the wrong person for the GOP could give CD36 to the Dems… and  Brian Babin IS the Wrong person!!  Since when did it ever make sense to  select a law BREAKER to be a law MAKER?   Has everyone forgotten Babin's FEC issues & fines back in 1996?   And the $25,000 he paid for his involvement in the campaign donation laundering scheme?   
> 
> 
> Let's NOT make THAT mistake again!!


People are betting that Babin will win. This district is so Republican that it will be nearly impossible for any Democrat to win:
http://www.ourcampaigns.com/RaceDeta...?RaceID=793397

----------


## DonnaPeterson

> Nominating the wrong person for the GOP could give CD36 to the Dems and  Brian Babin IS the Wrong person!!  Since when did it ever make sense to  select a law BREAKER to be a law MAKER?   Has everyone forgotten Babin's FEC issues & fines back in 1996?   And the $25,000 he paid for his involvement in the campaign donation laundering scheme?   
> 
> 
> Let's NOT make THAT mistake again!!


I agree with you.  According to the donor in that scandal, it was all Babin's idea.  He used those funds in a GOP primary against me, and 4 other candidates!   I didn't find out until long after the election was over.   I won the Primary, but was defeated by him in the run-off. The DEM eventually won the seat in the General Election. You can read more about it on several political sights,  including this one:  Salon.com/2004/10/04/delay_11/. 

Donna

----------


## Tcombs

> I agree with you.  According to the donor in that scandal, it was all Babin's idea.  He used those funds in a GOP primary against me, and 4 other candidates!   I didn't find out until long after the election was over.   I won the Primary, but was defeated by him in the run-off. The DEM eventually won the seat in the General Election. You can read more about it on several political sights,  including this one:  Salon.com/2004/10/04/delay_11/. 
> 
> Donna


I will do my own research on this given the source.  Suggest everyone else do the same.  First, Salon.com isn't exactly a bastion of liberty, second, Donna Peterson was sorely beaten by Babin in 96 and was involved in quite a bit of shady stuff during and after that campaign. Simply google "Donna Peterson Webber" for more on the literal soap-opera that is Donna Peterson:

----------


## Tcombs

Either you are ignorant of the facts or purposely mis-stating them.  Babin was one of the many conservatives and patriots persecuted by Lois Lerner.  Sound familiar?  Yes, the same Lois Lerner who had to step down from the IRS recently for targeting Tea Party groups.  It has now been well documented she did the same thing when she served as head of enforcement at the Fed. Election Commission in the late 90's through the early 00s.   It was Lois Lerner specifically who targeted Babin based on Democrat complaints. All other fed authorities exonerated Babin due to lack of evidence with the EXCEPTION of Lois Lerner.   Do some research, friend.

----------


## MichaelDavis

I predict the runoff will be Stresand vs. Babin. This race is such a free-for-all that neither may make it. For those who live in this district it's imperitive that you *vote tomorrow*. From what I know about this race, Dave Norman seems to be the liberty candidate with the best chance of making it to the runoff. I hope I'm right because this is a very winnable race for us. If you want to know my reasons for why I support Norman, review my earlier posts in this thread. Be sure to make your own decisions if you know something I don't. I do not want to be blamed if the result isn't what we had hoped.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> I predict the runoff will be Stresand vs. Babin. This race is such a free-for-all that neither may make it. For those who live in this district it's imperitive that you *vote tomorrow*. From what I know about this race, Dave Norman seems to be the liberty candidate with the best chance of making it to the runoff. I hope I'm right because this is a very winnable race for us. If you want to know my reasons for why I support Norman, review my earlier posts in this thread. Be sure to make your own decisions if you know something I don't. I do not want to be blamed if the result isn't what we had hoped.


Hey, I was right! Anyone have a clue about this runoff?

----------


## compromise

We should support Babin.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> We should support Babin.


On what grounds?

----------


## compromise

> On what grounds?


100% in CFL's survey and his RLC survey wasn't bad either.

Streusand has failed to fill out any surveys so far.

----------


## DonnaPeterson

Whoever you are, TCombs,  I was replying to someone else's original post about Babin's FEC conviction.  This isn't personal, it's about credibility and honesty, something we need in Congress. Instead of "shooting the messengers,"  get to know the facts before you vote again. 1.  I sign my name to anything I write.  2. You can find a dozen other sites by googling Babin Delay FEC Scandal, if you don't like Salon.com. 3. I was never accused of any campaign irregularities and never accused or convicted of anything illegal. Anything you are subtly attempting to mudsling me with, did not happen.  Lastly, If Streusand did (or does in the future) the same things as Babin, he won't get my vote either!  (And being mean to me online doesn't change the facts.)

----------


## William Tell

Brian Babin won, Ben Streusand lost. I think most of our people were cheering for Streusand, but I did not really follow it.

----------

